# angioplasty unsuccessful



## efuhrmann (Nov 16, 2009)

"Culprit vessel appears to be the left anterior descending artery, and it was elected to intervene on this vessel.  Note that this was extremely technically difficult, initially due to the tortuosity of the aorta, and difficulty of getting any motion of the guiding catheters.  A variety of different guiding catheters including 6 French JL, 6 French CLS-3.75, 7 French FL-4, 7 French AL-3, 8 French FL_4, 7 French CLS-3.5 were used.  Subsequently, a CLS-4.0 was used.  A 2.0 X 50mm apex balloon and 0.04 I.Q. wire followed by a 0.014 pilot wire was used.  Angiomax was given in the standard dosages without side effects.  Note that I was able to get the wire to exactly the right place, both wires, but I was unable to pass the narrowing, it felt like a rock.  As I was unable to pass the wire, it was elected to stop the procedure after long efforts.
How can I capture the work performed via CPT?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 16, 2009)

I am assuming that a regular heart cath was performed, although you did not give the full report.  As for the angioplasty, it was not performed, so I would not bill it, or give it a reduced modifier charge.

Hope that helps,
Jim


----------

